# 1985 Ford 1710 with Shibaura H843 1.4L engine



## Harry Kurkeyerian (Dec 17, 2018)

Folks, I am New to Tractors, I just bought my first project tractor, its a 1985 Ford 1710 with a Shibaura 1.4L diesel (H843), is there anyone out there that can tell me for sure if there is a different Shibaura engine (maybe the 1.5L N843) that would fit the transmission/clutch housing on the 1710. I am having a very hard time finding any parts for the existing H843 diesel motor, any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If these guys (https://www.tractorpartsdirect.com/Shibaura) cannot find what you need for your existing engine, search Shibaura for European dealers and parts distributors.

Most of the Shibaura H843 series engines interchange. Unfortunately, by the time you adapt for different emission standards on the current versions of that engine family the price will be prohibitive.


----------



## Harry Kurkeyerian (Dec 17, 2018)

Does anyone know if the Perkins 403 D15 fit ?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

As a minimum you are going to have the issue of trying to fit a Tier 4 engine in an non-compliant piece of equipment with an incompatible fuel and exhaust system. But, anything is possible if you can locate the SAE adapter and flywheel to fit the engine to the tractor bellhousing.


----------



## abbott (Feb 23, 2013)

Steve Abbott ...... I own a 1982 Ford 1900 ,have owned it 18 years . It’s has Shebaura Diesel. Unfortunately Parts are hard to find and very expensive . It’s been a great Machine but it just stopped running one day like it was shut down , oil ok in block but engine stuck . 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Fredo (Aug 23, 2018)

Harry Kurkeyerian said:


> Does anyone know if the Perkins 403 D15 fit ?


Hi Harry, any luck with your engine search? I have the same tractor and had the top end done now I'm debating doing the bottom end. I've also wondered about an engine swap.


----------



## WildmanAlaska (May 29, 2021)

Harry Kurkeyerian said:


> Folks, I am New to Tractors, I just bought my first project tractor, its a 1985 Ford 1710 with a Shibaura 1.4L diesel (H843), is there anyone out there that can tell me for sure if there is a different Shibaura engine (maybe the 1.5L N843) that would fit the transmission/clutch housing on the 1710. I am having a very hard time finding any parts for the existing H843 diesel motor, any help will be greatly appreciated.


SAME ENGINE ISSUE
I have a 1710 with cracked engine block and want to replace the engine. What did you learn about replacing the H843 with the N843 ?


----------



## WildmanAlaska (May 29, 2021)

Fredo said:


> Hi Harry, any luck with your engine search? I have the same tractor and had the top end done now I'm debating doing the bottom end. I've also wondered about an engine swap.


 Have same issue with the 1710 Ford...H843
Did you find a replacement that bolted up?


----------



## mingyisealmanufacturer (7 mo ago)

WildmanAlaska，帖子：361506，成员：97409 said:


> 相同的引擎问题
> 我有一个 1710 发动机缸体破裂，想更换发动机。关于用 N843 替换 H843，您学到了什么？
> [/引用]


N843不能用H843代替汽缸盖垫片那些是不同的
N843 can't replace cylinder head gasket with H843 those are different


----------

